

Introducing the 1Password App Extension for iOS 8 apps - gillygize
http://blog.agilebits.com/2014/07/30/introducing-the-1password-app-extension-for-ios-8-apps/

======
andymoe
How many times am I going to have to re-buy this app? I would love to just buy
install it once for each device and then pay a subscription and have the
versions all just update everywhere. As it is right now I only use it on my
laptop because I still have not upgraded on my iOS devices and the sync
between v3 (the version I own for iPhone and Mac) is not that great.

Are there alternatives to this situation? I can't go back to not using a
password manager.

